# Concrete slab finishing help *Pics*



## azshane (Feb 14, 2012)

I poured a small 2'x5' concrete pad today to perch my smoker on. Everything went really well but I feel the finish could be better. I'm going to let it dry ou for a bit then give it another go. I'm looking for some tips. I have a small trowel and a small edger as my tools. this is my first slab that I've ever done so any help is appreciated.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 14, 2012)

Once it gets a little more firm are you planning on putting a broom finish on it? I did that to my 10'x10' slab I poured last fall and I like the look. Make sure you take a a hammer and tap on the outside of the forms to get rid of any air bubbles or holes that may be on the outer edge of the forms. I have only poured a few small slabs so I only know the bare minimum. Looks like you should be able to take the edger to is soon.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 14, 2012)

Looks like you have plenty of cream coming to the top of the cement so you shouldn't need to spray any water onto it.


----------



## azshane (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks i'll tap on the forms after I post this. How long should i wait to take the forms off and edge it?


----------



## billdawg (Feb 14, 2012)

Smooth it out as much as you can with a trowel and then let it set up for a while. Before it has completely set up (top still barely soft enough to carve initials in), drag a dry broom across it to give it a final finish. It will give it enough texture so it wont be a slick surface when completely dry.


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 14, 2012)

Yeap run the edger early before it starts to firm up. that way the stones will be pushed back and the next time you edge it it will be mostly the cream (fine cement mix, no stones) and will finish nicely.

You didn't mention a float , so you'll want to trowel it a couple times to get it as flat as possible while its still loose. as it starts to set, trowel it again when it looks dry on the surface but still soft to the touch.then depending on what ya want broom it or trowel again for a smother finish. Had to say what to expect as you weather is a tad different then ours here in t eh NE and weather makes the difference with concrete.

Hell this post might be too late


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 14, 2012)

AZShane said:


> Thanks i'll tap on the forms after I post this. How long should i wait to take the forms off and edge it?




You want to edge it with the forms on, and using them for a guide.  if you wait till you can remove the forms to edge, you won't be able to.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 14, 2012)

AZShane said:


> Thanks i'll tap on the forms after I post this. How long should i wait to take the forms off and edge it?




You want to edge it long before the forms come off. You should be edging it very soon. You will edge it before you put the broom finish on it. I let my forms stay on for a few days but I had to because I was going out of town. Normally I think they take the forms off the next day.


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 14, 2012)

if ya take the form off too early some of your concrete might pull off with it if you didn't oil them. Again it depends on you weather but tomorrow would work and if its warm there keep the slab damp with a mist of water and covered with plastic to help retain the moisture. Like Meat concrete likes to be cured slowly.


----------



## miamirick (Feb 14, 2012)

after it dries for a couple days seal it with some thompsons water seal    that will make it easier to clean any spills    or you could get some penetrating concrete  stain from home depot and stain it   much easier to keep clean!

too late but you shouldhave poured against the wall that back 2x4 is going to be hard to remove plus now you got an inch and a half gap  between the slab and the wall    i guess you could leave that form in place and paint it also


----------



## azshane (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies and help. I got the edging and broom finish done then got busy with some work stuff. I'll snap some pics tomorrow with the forms off.

 


miamirick said:


> too late but you shouldhave poured against the wall that back 2x4 is going to be hard to remove plus now you got an inch and a half gap  between the slab and the wall    i guess you could leave that form in place and paint it also


I went back and forth on whether i wanted a gap back there or not. I went with the gap, I'll just fill it in with the same landscape rock that covers the rest of the yard.

Thanks


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 14, 2012)

AZShane said:


> Thanks for all the replies and help. I got the edging and broom finish done then got busy with some work stuff. I'll snap some pics tomorrow with the forms off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's to late now but you should of picked up some of that buffalo board type material to put between the brick and your cement that way they can both flex with the elements. I can't remember if it's call cement board or what? If you used that then you would have left that 2x4 out that was along the back wall. Oh well it will work just fine. If you can't get the board out you could just leave it in there unless there is some no no with doing that.


----------



## miamirick (Feb 14, 2012)

expansion board,  black fiberboard material  that swells and shrinks with the weather
 


rbranstner said:


> It's to late now but you should of picked up some of that buffalo board type material to put between the brick and your cement that way they can both flex with the elements. I can't remember if it's call cement board or what? If you used that then you would have left that 2x4 out that was along the back wall. Oh well it will work just fine. If you can't get the board out you could just leave it in there unless there is some no no with doing that.


----------



## terry colwell (Feb 15, 2012)

Does your WHOLE lid swing open or is it just a smaller door, or partial door?  I can not tell for sure in the picture.. I hope its a smaller door and not the whole lid and stack like mine, because that slab would be to small if the whole door and stack swings open.


----------



## azshane (Feb 15, 2012)

The lid opens and rests on the stack.

Here are some finished pics of the slab. I think it turned out ok, you can tell a noob did it thats for sure. I had one corner that kind of crumbled? Props to the concrete pros it's a lot of work and takes lots of skill!


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 15, 2012)

If you're happy we are too...


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 15, 2012)

Now your a pro. I bet it won't be to long before you are saying "Man I wish I would have made that slab a little bigger."


----------



## sprky (Feb 15, 2012)

Slab looks good from here. Well done.


----------



## azshane (Feb 15, 2012)

Heres what it looks like with the Bar-B-Chef on the slab. I'm waiting to complete another project before I get the rest of the landscape rock delivered. The slab is level but the smoker is about 1/4" lower on the fire box side. Nothing to worry about I guess. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 16, 2012)

Nice job! Perfect spot for your smoker!


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 16, 2012)

Let's do beef, pork and chicken to celebrate!


----------



## sunman76 (Feb 16, 2012)

looks like a good project to mark off your list
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






You need a sign that says smoker parking only all others will be towed


----------



## africanmeat (Feb 16, 2012)

Yup it is a nice job


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 16, 2012)

Looks like your smoker has a new place to hang out . Very nice


----------



## ob 1 (Feb 18, 2012)

Now this give me an idea...No move no muss!!

Thanks -


----------

